# how to stunt peace lilies and chinese evergreen



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Well, my peace lilies and Chinese evergreens have definitely outgrown my tanks. I would like to keep them in the tank, but the problem is keeping them short. I have tried to trim them back, but they still produce large leaves that bend once they reach the top of the tank.

Anybody have suggestions to keep them small?


----------



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

I'm afraid that you will not have much success in stunting either of those plants. This is why it is so important to select small growing species or varieties for use in the terrarium. Spathiphyllums can range in size from S. floribundum that will mature at 12" tall or so all the way up to giant forms that will eventually produce leaves a couple feet in length. The varieties sold in the mass market are those that have proven to grow uniformly and reach a finished size in a short amount of time. When you say "Chinese Evergreen" I am assuming that you are referring to the Aglaonema. Unfortunately, except for a single species, all of these are large growers. We are working on propagating a species that grows prostrate to the ground with 4" leaves splashed with white. It is a very slow grower making it ideal for terrariums but terrible for producing enough plants to offer! 

I think it would be best to remove the plants and replace them with something that will not cause the same problem down the road. Unfortunatley, there are many plants out there that are simply not suitable for use in terrariums. Over the last 15 years we have learned that the hard way and know better now.

Richard


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

I got this this from Glasshouse Works in Ohio
http://www.glasshouseworks.com/trop-s.html

30489 SPATHIPHYLLUM JOHNSON'S PICK [HYB ARAC HP TGH $ 7.50 Very short 4" glossy lvs forming small tufted "Mini Peace Lily" with pale feathering along the midrib from time to time; resembles Hosta venusta. These are TINY plants and they remain tiny. Found in a Brazilian nursery by George Johnson.

I had it waiting for about 3 months on my light table, plus 6 more now in my terrarium. It is doing great, and has stayed tiny. It spreads at the base, but is not getting tall. I love it! Just wish it would flower.


----------



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

That sounds like S. floribundum. It has a silvery midrib that tends to bleed out a bit onto the leaf. It is a very nice plant and I wish we could still offer it. The TC facility that used to produce it had stopped since there was not much mass appealto it. We are working on getting it back into TC and hope to be able to have it again. It is a very nice plant.

Richard


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

the only sure fire way I know how to stunt them is to put them in a pot. Root restriction is how most plants are "dwarfed," but then that defeats the purpose of the nitrate removal system (which is why we don't have to clean our tanks often).


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

For the Chinese evergreen you could always behead the plant, remove the root mass, and start over from a cutting temporarily. Not sure about the spath.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Unfortunately I have to agree with Richard on this one... when setting up a tank you need to do your plant research and get plants appropriate for the tanks in the first place, not grab a couple plants and try and force them into working for the tank... Most of the hobby would be screaming bloody murder if we did this to frogs, but don't think twice about doing it to plants!

This is one of the reasons I gave up plant swap... people liked the idea of having the information, but wouldn't use it even if provided.


----------

